# Simulationssoftware für Schulungen



## orishas (21 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich halte für unsere jüngsten ab und an Schulungen damit sie die ersten Programmierschritte in SIMATic S7 lernen. Jetzt bin ich auf der such nach einer Software die ich mit der SPS koppeln kann und die mir diese Abläufe dann grafisch simuliert. Ich hb da schon was von Deltalogic angetestet, aber ganz glücklich bin ich damtít noch nicht. Also wenn jemand eine Tipp hat wäre ich recht dankbar.

Danke Matthias


----------



## Martin Glarner (21 November 2006)

*Simit*

Hallo Matthias
Das Simulationsystem "Simit" von Siemens gibt es als Variante für Schulungen.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/pdf/simitsce_de.pdf

siehe auch www.simit.de


----------



## wusa (21 November 2006)

Hallo, 

habe da auch eine Software. Nennt sich TrySim.
www.download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/3179.shtml
Die kann man auch ohne SPS verwenden. 
Es sieht nur ein wenig abstrakt aus, wenn man sich den grafischen Anlagenaufbau nicht vorstellen kann. Mit Tools richtet man sich zum Beispiel Wege, die gefahren werden müssen, ein um dann Grenztaster zu betätigen etc. Transportbänder gehören zu den einfacheren Darstellungen.
Also man kann ein paar Spielereien damit machen.

mfg 
wusa


----------



## nade (21 November 2006)

Also Trysim kann ich eigentlich auch emfehlen, da selbst ohne brutalst Anlage nachstellen die Taster auch Taster sind gegenüber PLC-sim.
Wenns allerdings um Taktmerker und Hardwareconfig geht ist TRYsim etwas anderst.
Mal reingucken und bei der Installation auf Studenten oder wie das genau heißt Klicken.


----------



## WeissT (22 November 2006)

*Simulation S7*

Hallo Matthias,

wir bieten die Software SPS-VISU an. Mit dieser Software können Anlagen simuliert werden. Das SPS-Programm läuft dabei in der internen Software-SPS (S5 oder S7) und steuert die grafische Anlage.

Des Weiteren kann SPS-VISU mit einer realen CPU verbunden werden, dabei werden dann die Eingangszustände in die CPU geschrieben und die Ausgänge aus der CPU gelesen. Die E/As müssen physikalisch nicht vorhanden sein. Parallel kann über eine Programmiersoftware auf die CPU zugegriffen werden.

Die Demoversion mit Anlagenbeispielen finden Sie unter www.mhj.de

Gruß
Torsten Weiß
Ing.-Büro Weiß


----------



## Rayk (22 November 2006)

Hallo,
ich kann noch Fluidsim empfehlen. Fluidsim kann mit PLCSIM gekoppelt werden und mann kann pneumatische Steuerungen simulieren.
Man kann unter fluidsim.com eine Demoversion laden, mit welcher alles funktioniert aber man kann aber nix speichern.
mfg.


----------

